# Could Roto Rooter sue you?



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I was thinking of doing alot more drain cleaning and maybe hiring a plumber to watch over a drain specialist and let them work together. Now to the point. Can I list drain cleaning as roto rootering in my advertisement? Do you think that would be a good or bad idea for the website I'm building?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I was thinking of doing alot more drain cleaning and maybe hiring a plumber to watch over a drain specialist and let them work together. Now to the point. Can I list drain cleaning as roto rootering in my advertisement? Do you think that would be a good or bad idea for the website I'm building?


No I'm sure they would be on you like flies on $hit. But I think you can use rooter service just can't use Roto


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I guess if they didn't know about it all would be good?:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Just call it Master Rooter :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

"Mrs. Rooter" :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think that is a registered trademark they own.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Just call it The Master Rooter :thumbsup:



Man, that is funny, but then you'd have Mister. rooter™ knocking at your door with a big attorney at his side!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Just call it Master Rooter :thumbsup:


Hey i like that :thumbsup: I really wouldn't use the wording roto rooter because thats just not right....plus they suck:laughing: Some people dont care tho they will use other people slogans and what not. I had a guy copy my business cards once......some people dont get it,its not the ards its the plumber passing them out...whada fool


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Roto-Rooter has Roto protected but Rooter is wide open for anybody to use.
Problem is put Rooter in your name and somebody might start thinking your a crook...:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

How about calling it "Pooter Rooter"?


----------



## Plumbcraz-e (Jan 3, 2010)

The way I see it you would be advertising for another company although your prolly trying to get on top of google searches in your area...They would get cha for using the "roto" name but WHY would you want your name affilated with that company? look on BBB they have endless #s of unhappy customers. My opinion is to use the rooter at the end of your company name.

"Senior Member Rooter" Fast, Reliable Service....Yea and maybe throw in "we are not Row-tow Rooter idiots" HAHA


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumbcraz-e said:


> The way I see it you would be advertising for another company although your prolly trying to get on top of google searches in your area...They would get cha for using the "roto" name but WHY would you want your name affilated with that company? look on BBB they have endless #s of unhappy customers. My opinion is to use the rooter at the end of your company name.
> 
> "Senior Member Rooter" Fast, Reliable Service....Yea and maybe throw in "we are not Row-tow Rooter idiots" HAHA


 This kinda drifted. I wouldn't use ROTO or ROOTER in the name of the business at all. I've seen other companies advertise their sewer cleaning serve as "roto rooter service".....can they sue you for that?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't want to be associated with "rooter" in any way, there are THREE other "rooter" companies here already.
I think I stand out a little with my name: RELIANCE SEWER & DRAIN LLC
It gets the point across, without using crude slang like "rooter".


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> This kinda drifted. I wouldn't use ROTO or ROOTER in the name of the business at all. I've seen other companies advertise their sewer cleaning serve as "roto rooter service".....can they sue you for that?


I imagine you could land in court for that if you showed up on their radar...:whistling2:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I was thinking of doing alot more drain cleaning and maybe hiring a plumber to watch over a drain specialist and let them work together. Now to the point. Can I list drain cleaning as roto rootering in my advertisement? Do you think that would be a good or bad idea for the website I'm building?


 
*Ask this guy....*


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

The first $49.95 any sewer service van. Bought by Nacho???


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

he has nothing to take. no lawyer would waste their time



para1 said:


> *Ask this guy....*


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

:laughing: What's a SERV :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Why not use 'Snaking' or 'cabling?' Looking at it, how would you spell that one - looks weird. 

To be cute - Master Root Extractor - utilizing the biggest, baddest snake in town! If my snake can't handle the job, it's FREE! :yes:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

If it is Trademarked or Patented, yes. Always best to consult lawyer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> The first $49.95 any sewer service van. Bought by Nacho???


He is definitely not on their radar...:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

How Rodo Rooter, Super Rooter, De-rootinator, or My Robo Rooter is so powerful, it's outlawed in 13 states.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> My Robo Rooter is so powerful, it's outlawed in 13 states.


Did Tim Taylor work on it:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There where a few Rooter companies along with a couple with root in their name around here all of them where known as crooks. Do-It-Right Rooter, Root Busters, then there was one company the guy just took out full page ads in all the books and sub'ed out all the calls his company was Dyno-Sewer, lots of the subs robbed him blind.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

rooter man, rescue rooter it goes on and on


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't think I would use either roto or rooter. A lot of people would probably think you are affiliated with them in some way.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Who ya gonna call? ROOT BUSTERS!!


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey, who took that picture? Thats MY van!:jester:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

You can use ROOTER, just not ROTO.
There used to be a company in ATL that called themselves Rooter Rooter. with a rip off of the old Roto Rooter logo. I don't know how they stayed in business.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree, I would not want to be even thought of in the same breath, with anything roto or rooter.:no:

WTF is a rooter, anyway?:1eye:

Ask me, anyone that puts that in their company name is either too lazy to think about it, and come up with their own, too cheap to pay someone else to do it for them, or too dumb to know the difference.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I agree, I would not want to be even thought of in the same breath, with anything roto or rooter.:no:
> 
> WTF is a rooter, anyway?:1eye:
> 
> Ask me, anyone that puts that in their company name is either too lazy to think about it, and come up with their own, too cheap to pay someone else to do it for them, or too dumb to know the difference.


 Wow thats harsh:laughing:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

what's he doing in that mall? i don't see any titty bars listed on the sign. breid................:rockon:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Dont forget http://www.kangarooter.com/


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

they only trademarked "roto" so just dont use that


----------

